# Wanted: 2 BR Orlando resort for December 29-January 5



## soccermom25 (Dec 9, 2013)

Looking for a 2 BR Orlando resort for Dec. 29-Jan.5th.
HELP!

Rose


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 9, 2013)

hi Rose
go to airbnb.com and put in your place and date and you will find several
available


----------



## Lucy744 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Rose
i can help you!  Please let me know if you've found something -
Lucy


----------



## soccermom25 (Dec 12, 2013)

*From Rose*

I am looking for a 2 BR resort in Orlando for December 29-January 5th. Summer Bay or Wyndham are 2 of our favorites. Please let me know what you have.

Thank you,
Rose


----------

